# propane torbo torch



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

for years when I first started I humped around the B-tank and an MC tank for the turbo torch and as time when by they became heavy, also in the very cold the yellow powder would come out and if you used it with a big tip some of the acetone would come out and it could be dangerous if you pulled too much acetylene out of the tanks too fast,and last the price has just gone up up up.. so I started using propane and mapp gas and seemed the small cylinders lasted just as long as a B tank and were a fraction of the cost, not to mention weight and space on the truck. I used a turbo head that threaded onto the small cylinders and worked great 95% of the time, the issue I had was the tail of the flame was too big for small spots near flammables.
I would use a spray bottle of water to wet down were I needed to solder and sprayed any flames that flared up, but that was a pain and sometimes just getting the whole torch into tight spots didnt work, so I picked up a new propane turbo torch brand with the hose and regulator , the regulator has a big propane tank fitting, so for about 8 bucks I got the adapter that lets me connect the small propane canisters and wala...just what I wanted..the turbo torch kit came with 2 torch nozzles and I bought a smaller one for those tight spots you want just a small flame that hits the copper and the tail of the flame is very short and doesnt burn anything it shouldnt...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I never knew you would post pics! I use a small propane torch too but not with a hose. I do not own a B-tank and it's useless for what I do. I also bought an adapter to refill my tank from the 20 BBQ cylinder. A refill costs maybe 75 cent?

I also use carbon fiber mat as a heat shield, I bought a large square from china and cut them into size. Only thing it degrades quickly and rips easily creating holes. I sometimes back it with aluminum tape. I was thinking of trying out the welding blanket if it works.

How much is that set-up and do you have the model number? I was looking at buying the Gosselin brand, seems like a better product.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

why wouldnt I post pics? I got it from zoro.com with their 20% off coupon, turbo torch aint cheap, the kit was $197.00 plus tax and the small tip was $65.00 and the adapter $8.00 and turbo torch is good quality, I have acetylene torch kits 25 years old still going strong, I use them in my shop now...so if I get 10 years out of this and im sure it will last im good with that...I bought a $hit load of the small propane canisters years ago for like $2 bucks apiece and still have about 30 stock piled , I just bought some mapp gas for $10 in change for each but dont use them much unless I have to steam out water to make a solder joint..
heres the link https://www.zoro.com/i/G2193511
zoro always has discounts going


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I was thinking of using this material for a fire stop..
https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirec...5344807&id=8308763314419920&widgetName=sp_atf
and cut it into smaller pieces..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I bought something like the ceramic fibre you are showing, mine had an aluminum backing but it pulled apart so easily it wasn't worth the expensive price. I used it once and it frayed apart. I don't know where it went, probably stuck behind a tool box in the van.


This is what I use. It is also sold from Oatey, a 9" square at 25$ or from china 48" for 26$. Be ready to wait 2 months. It is marvelous direct flame onto it and tight against a wall and no burn marks. It barely melts styrofoam with direct heat against it!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...5d187d272:m:maL8af7r1SB_XDeshppZYqQ:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It does shrink a little and tears after maybe a half dozen uses.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I bought something like the ceramic fibre you are showing, mine had an aluminum backing but it pulled apart so easily it wasn't worth the expensive price. I used it once and it frayed apart. I don't know where it went, probably stuck behind a tool box in the van.
> 
> 
> This is what I use. It is also sold from Oatey, a 9" square at 25$ or from china 48" for 26$. Be ready to wait 2 months. It is marvelous direct flame onto it and tight against a wall and no burn marks. It barely melts styrofoam with direct heat against it!
> ...



that looks promising a 4 x 6 ft piece is only 38 bucks, that will make alot of smaller pieces even if it falls apart after a small amount of uses, I wonder if you glued a heavy piece of canvas on the backside if it would hold together much longer, im ordering a piece from ebay..


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice setup. I had that years ago but with a 5 pound bottle and I had I guess a 12 pound mapp bottle too. didnt have the adapterfor one pound disposable. Its long gone now. been using turbo hand torch thats been acting up and finaly bought a new one just couldnt keep orofice clean or something frustrating going on with it I was using my b tank alot till I got the new turbo hand torch. 
been refilling the throw away bottles too .


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that looks promising a 4 x 6 ft piece is only 38 bucks, that will make alot of smaller pieces even if it falls apart after a small amount of uses, I wonder if you glued a heavy piece of canvas on the backside if it would hold together much longer, im ordering a piece from ebay..


I sometimes put aluminum tape on one side. It preserves it a little longer. I wouldn't waste good leather as it rips by itself eventually with direct flame on it all the time. I cut mine about 10" square.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I really need to get one of those, just not sure I can shell out the money for it right now. I use the small screw on head that you're talking about. Mine isn't even a year old and sometimes it doesn't shut off all the way. I give the knob a little tap and then it's off. Something is screwy with it. I also don't like holding that thing on top of an 8 foot ladder. With my tendonitis I worry that it's going to fall out of my hand.

I know it's not much, but I had a good month last month and I don't want to blow it all on toys. Some of it needs to stay there for slow months.
The good news is my liability and my large bond are now paid through March, so I have 3 months with less expenses. After I see numbers for December I might have to knock that off the list. 



We had that kit at my employer's shop, but never had the small tip. I'd love to try that tiny thing. I also love your hanging device. That's great!



I should probably comment on Zoro too. That's one of those sites that I usually steer away from because it feels like some unfamiliar territory and i'm worried to get defective stuff, ripped off, knock offs, or something like that. Have you bought much through Zoro? Good luck with it?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I bought a few things from zoro though ebay, they are probably just a reseller and no inventory, drop shipments I think. It's just a guess.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I bought a few things from zoro though ebay, they are probably just a reseller and no inventory, drop shipments I think. It's just a guess.


nope, zoro stocks alot all my stuff came in boxes with zoro logo on them, many ebay sellers are just drop shippers....and zoro has great customer service...a few months ago I bought a gallon jug of corrosion x and it arrived and seemed a little low in the amount, it was almost $100.00 for the gallon, they shipped me a new gallon and let me keep what I had...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I had the Benzomatic Mapp gas torch with auto-ignition (not the head shown here). A holster to carry the 1lb. tank and the head with a 3' hose.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

GAN said:


> I had the Benzomatic Mapp gas torch with auto-ignition (not the head shown here). A holster to carry the 1lb. tank and the head with a 3' hose.


s
ALERT ... THESE TYPE OF TORCHES ... Can and will ignite, even if the gas is turned off at the bottle. Safe way is to unscrew bottle, light torch and bleed off until it goes out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> I had the Benzomatic Mapp gas torch with auto-ignition (not the head shown here). A holster to carry the 1lb. tank and the head with a 3' hose.



I had versions of those but they didnt hold up and you cant change to a bigger or smaller tip and the turbo torch has a true shutoff valve, so no accidents as stated above..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I always take off the torch off the bottle even for 2 minutes because all the small turbo torches I owned including this one leaks gas and all of a sudden you look at at it and there's a flame at the end that ignited because of the hot tip!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> I always take off the torch off the bottle even for 2 minutes because all the small turbo torches I owned including this one leaks gas and all of a sudden you look at at it and there's a flame at the end that ignited because of the hot tip!


On my benzomatic torch that I screw on to the little mapp bottle I simply take off the torch when I'm done and then press the automatic ignition and burn off the extra gas stored in the torch. Easy and safe.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> s
> ALERT ... THESE TYPE OF TORCHES ... Can and will ignite, even if the gas is turned off at the bottle. Safe way is to unscrew bottle, light torch and bleed off until it goes out.


Well that's why you remove the head form the tank when you done. If not you can't fix stupid:vs_whistle:.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> Well that's why you remove the head form the tank when you done. If not you can't fix stupid:vs_whistle:.


I agree, but why buy a POS torch with the potential to burn down a house when you can buy quality and not worry about it, are you going to take that torch apart every time you stop soldering on a job??? every time you put it down to set up more fittings to solder??


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Removing the head will also extend it's life.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I agree, but why buy a POS torch with the potential to burn down a house when you can buy quality and not worry about it, are you going to take that torch apart every time you stop soldering on a job??? every time you put it down to set up more fittings to solder??


If the torch closes properly I used to remove it from the tank going to lunch or at the end of the day... That was commercial so it was all concrete so chance of a fire was very slim.


I own 3 authentic turbo torches and all three leak gas at the tip. So yeah I take it off all the time. unless I know if its far away not to catch anything on fire. I tried to disassemble one to see if I could fix it but it's factory crimped and I destroyed it, impossible to put it back together again. (Now only 2)

When I was a apprentice noob a 4th year came along and purposefully cranked it closed. This caused a permanent leak and to never close a 100% ever again. I wish I could see him now and give a kick in the a$$ so hard his nuts would hurt for a week.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> If the torch closes properly I used to remove it from the tank going to lunch or at the end of the day... That was commercial so it was all concrete so chance of a fire was very slim.
> 
> 
> I own 3 authentic turbo torches and all three leak gas at the tip. So yeah I take it off all the time. unless I know if its far away not to catch anything on fire. I tried to disassemble one to see if I could fix it but it's factory crimped and I destroyed it, impossible to put it back together again. (Now only 2)
> ...


My Turbotorch started not closing 100% about 6 months ago. I talked to Turbotorch rep at a supply house about it. He said to put it in super hot water (just under boiling) for about a half hour and it should take care of it. I’ll try that one of these days. For about 20 years I’d never take it off the bottle when not in use and it was fine.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Removing the head will also extend it's life.



how so? everytime you remove you put more wear on the o ring in the head..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> If the torch closes properly I used to remove it from the tank going to lunch or at the end of the day... That was commercial so it was all concrete so chance of a fire was very slim.
> 
> 
> I own 3 authentic turbo torches and all three leak gas at the tip. So yeah I take it off all the time. unless I know if its far away not to catch anything on fire. I tried to disassemble one to see if I could fix it but it's factory crimped and I destroyed it, impossible to put it back together again. (Now only 2)
> ...



hmm, I dont know what to tell you, I never had one leak( acetylene) , the valve on the handle always worked and at the end of the day I closed the tank valve..Ill let you know how the propane one works out as far as leaks, but it shuts off good now, its new so time will tell, were yours propane or acetylene that leaked?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> My Turbotorch started not closing 100% about 6 months ago. I talked to Turbotorch rep at a supply house about it. He said to put it in super hot water (just under boiling) for about a half hour and it should take care of it. I’ll try that one of these days. For about 20 years I’d never take it off the bottle when not in use and it was fine.



did he say why todo that? is there residue from the propane building up on the shutoff valve? propane has an addative that gives it that crap smell and even when you cut open old propane tanks that are dead empty and even washed out they still stink of propane..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmm, I dont know what to tell you, I never had one leak( acetylene) , the valve on the handle always worked and at the end of the day I closed the tank valve..Ill let you know how the propane one works out as far as leaks, but it shuts off good now, its new so time will tell, were yours propane or acetylene that leaked?


Always used propane, very rarely mapp gas. Like this one and one without the igniter. Maybe there's a difference in either propane vs acetelyne or on jobs we had torch+hose with acetylene. They were a popular brand, I just don't know the name of it but they always closed well even if they were old and used by many other guys before me.


https://www.amazon.com/TurboTorch-0386-0851-STK-99-MAP-Pro-Lighting/dp/B00INRZJ7G


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

SRDH
Removing the head protects it from rough handling. I assume you treat your tools with respect. My people don't.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> SRDH
> Removing the head protects it from rough handling. I assume you treat your tools with respect. My people don't.


 the propane torch head that screws right on the propane bottle is a bernzomatic with a shut off valve, it sits in my 5 gallon bucket and is quite durable, but yes I buy em I take care of em..
https://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-...=1545705135&sr=8-2&keywords=burnzomatic+torch


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> did he say why todo that? is there residue from the propane building up on the shutoff valve? propane has an addative that gives it that crap smell and even when you cut open old propane tanks that are dead empty and even washed out they still stink of propane..


I don’t remember why, he was packing up his display table and I was trying to get my supplies for my next job. Plus all the donuts or whatever snacks they have out to lure you over were gone.

Probably to remove residue or get the seals spongy again if they’re drying out.

I’ve only used Mapp and never propane


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I agree, but why buy a POS torch with the potential to burn down a house when you can buy quality and not worry about it, are you going to take that torch apart every time you stop soldering on a job??? every time you put it down to set up more fittings to solder??


Chuckle, Well the end of the day takes about 3 seconds so...…...yes. Never had any real issues with leakage, bending, banging, getting loose, yes. I guess I took better care of it.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-Premium-Torch-Head-328626/203718633?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-202539575-_-203718633-_-N

Oh FYI here's your positive shut off. AKA (sleep good at night)>>>>> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bernzomatic-WH0159-Universal-Torch-Extension-Hose-361542/202539579


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive had the hand torches leak and sometimes (oftentimes ) leak , I highly recomend unscrewing bottle . A b tank setup or the propane setup you have I think are more reliable of cource we must use caution but I think those are like 10 times more reliable .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Ive had the hand torches leak and sometimes (oftentimes ) leak , I highly recomend unscrewing bottle . A b tank setup or the propane setup you have I think are more reliable of cource we must use caution but I think those are like 10 times more reliable .



only 10x, I think at least 12.456X more reliable...I know people that unscrew the bottle and ones that dont, I like to live dangerously and dont, but the torch heads are of quality and I check to hear and smell if it leaks after use, they arent stored in air tight areas so even if it does leak it will dissipate, I always leave my truck window cracked to let fresh air into the truck as all the chemicals ( pvc, glue and primer and solvents) release enough fumes that are not healthy to breath on their own, so if you hear about a truck go boom it may be me..lol...:surprise::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

My boss' dad ended up throwing the tiny turbo torch head back in his side box (pickup truck) after a soldering job and it didn't shut off all the way. Someone had to pull him over going down the highway because everything inside the box was on fire and smoke was billowing out.


I always pull the head off the tank. Propane is too expensive.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I always leave my truck window cracked to let fresh air into the truck as all the chemicals ( pvc, glue and primer and solvents) release enough fumes that are not healthy to breath on




Do you smoke cigarettes?







Alan said:


> I always pull the head off the tank. Propane is too expensive.


 

It's funny you guys do it that way. I guess we get crappy bottles and good heads because around here everyone grows up knowing to leave the propane bottle on because the valves don't close all the way again and closing the torch valve is the only sure way to not have leaks.


I wrapped my quick detach torch handle in leather  I have a good amount of torch stuff but for work I just use one of the screw on handle heads. The turbotorch tx503/504. Mapp gas isn't mapp gas anymore so you don't really get a benefit over propane like you used to. That and propress has made soldering anything above 3/4" pretty rare. We still braze linesets but I never do AC work. Even if I did the simple torch is enough for the split systems because the lines are small and we use high silver braze rod with the phosphorus. Sil-fos silvaloy.


I too have one of the big tank adapters for propane and some extension hose that fits the 1lb bottles. I use that for when I run out on my van and need to borrow the customers bbq tank  It luckily doesn't happen often, maybe once a year but it's less embarrassing than having to run to the hardware store or sit with your thumb in your arse till the supply house shows up. And most customers think the adapter is cool and then want one for camping so we have a good chat.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This is what most of us use. They are cheap plastic that only last like 2 years but it's what the supply house carries so it's all the shop will pay for. I have a couple metal versions of this style but I don't use them at work because why ruin my own tools. This is actually the more expensive one with two different tips. If the shop parts woman orders it you only get the single tip. But I know I will send solder or flux inside one and ruin it so I get the spare. They are technically different sizes but realistically you can't tell the difference.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Do you smoke cigarettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no cigarettes, but a cigar here and there...I have both on the truck now, torch head right on tank with shutoff in torch body, and the turbo torch with hose setup..and I carry a few extra propane bottles and a mapp , so I wont run out..
this one works great.. https://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-...ywords=propane+torch+with+push+button+igniter


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have this kind of torch with an igniter, I would never to to a tip that doesn't swivel.

https://tooldepot247.com/stk-99-ext...r-propane-or-mapp-0386-0851-victor-thermadyne


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have this kind of torch with an igniter, I would never to to a tip that doesn't swivel.
> 
> https://tooldepot247.com/stk-99-ext...r-propane-or-mapp-0386-0851-victor-thermadyne





The grey ones we use swivel. The one you posted looks nice and robust but not being a trigger style I think would get annoying.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Uniweld-RP3T...G6L2?source=ps-sl-shoppingads-lpcontext&psc=1


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Uniweld-RP3T...G6L2?source=ps-sl-shoppingads-lpcontext&psc=1



hell just get this...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirec...&pd_rd_r=037fea96-1202-11e9-a35a-b10cdd98bd7b


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hell just get this...
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/slredirec...&pd_rd_r=037fea96-1202-11e9-a35a-b10cdd98bd7b


That's what the city used last week when I ha to replace a main valve inside. He used that torch to heat up the valve shank on the sidewalk and melted the asphalt in the process.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's what the city used last week when I ha to replace a main valve inside. He used that torch to heat up the valve shank on the sidewalk and melted the asphalt in the process.


I like when Steve Lav breaks out the B tank for 1/2”. Always sounds cool on the video.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I like when Steve Lav breaks out the B tank for 1/2”. Always sounds cool on the video.


He did post a great vid the other day (2 days ago) about a $hit show. It was awesome! I'll send you another great swearing plumbing video if interested.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I like when Steve Lav breaks out the B tank for 1/2”. Always sounds cool on the video.


A couple of our guys prefer the b tank when they aren't feeling too lazy to hump the tank around instead of the turbotorch head. One of our guys is an a hole and always pops it real good when he lights it to make me jump. It would be funny except....

When I was at mcds we had a fryer with a bad igniter. The gas would build up sometimes and would light when it reached the next vat. Talk about a thump! Well as maintenance one of my jobs was filtering the oil and scrubbing inside the 300f vat while there is 400f oil to either side of me. So having an explosion going off near my crotch was most upsetting. That shizz gave me ptsd, I had nightmares about it. Those of us who worked in the grill those 4 weeks got real jumpy. So whenever an explosion happens near me I about have a heart attack!!


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's what I have to deal with when I don't remove the tip, it's fully closed by the way.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> He did post a great vid the other day (2 days ago) about a $hit show. It was awesome! I'll send you another great swearing plumbing video if interested.


Yes, please post or pm the link


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Here's what I have to deal with when I don't remove the tip, it's fully closed by the way.


Mine doesn’t leak enough to keep the flame going, just enough to smell the Mapp.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Yes, please post or pm the link


PM will be sent, you have to watch from the beginning to enjoy the full effect but the swearing starts a little after 8 minutes! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Here's what I have to deal with when I don't remove the tip, it's fully closed by the way.



see that torch doesnt have a shutoff valve, you just spin the regulator all the way down to lower the pressure, but it is not suppose to act like a shutoff...even if it turns the flame off ....or in your case all the way down to a small flame..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> see that torch doesnt have a shutoff valve, you just spin the regulator all the way down to lower the pressure, but it is not suppose to act like a shutoff...even if it turns the flame off ....or in your case all the way down to a small flame..





I don't know man, all the ones I have seen the instructions say it's a shut off too.


Keep in mind it's a steel ball bearing being driven onto a hole drilled in brass. Tighten it too much too many times and you'll run out of thread and the ball won't touch the brass anymore.








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

*What did you end up using?
*










*.*


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I ran my shop in L.A. I had the B tanks mounted on a two wheel
wielding cart with a 15lb CO2 Fire Extinguishers so if they had a fire
they could put it out before it causes damage, CO2 because it causes less
residual in a bathroom or where ever else :biggrin:


----------

